# Shooting Style



## N1YDP (Dec 3, 2012)

what is the best style,betwwen the forks or over the top?


----------



## Roman5150 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey bud, that's something that comes down to preference. You seem to be asking a lot of questions that have been answered in lots of older threads. This is by far One of the best places to learn all about slingshots and shooting them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Check out search function to read past posts on this topic. In short, it comes down to personal preference.Try both. They are both excellent. It kind of seems from what is displayed on the forum is that OTT tends to be more popular.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

In my absolutely own opinion, through the forks/outside the forks is the best, but that's my opinion.

Reason being is, it eliminates handslap.
The retort to my reason is that if the bands match the ammo, you won't get handslap when using over the top, but my retort to that is
*fingers in ears* LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the seeming preference for OTT is mainly because It's really easy to make a slingshot that shoots OTT. I like 'em both just fine.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

what you are asking is the unanswerable, its all personal preferance .


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

OTT frames can be smaller.
I started out this way because that's what I saw the most used.
But when I tried TTF I was hooked.


----------

